# William Leigh and Frederick Remintong Copies



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

I did these copies when I was 20 years old...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Wow*

You 're work is amazing.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

gzhpcu said:


> I did these copies when I was 20 years old...


I don't see anything.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Lol*

His pictures are on the front page of the Artist Forum. They weren't posted in this post.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

TerryCurley said:


> His pictures are on the front page of the Artist Forum. They weren't posted in this post.


They will only be there until someone else adds to their album. He also has added them incorrectly. They are not visible when clicked on.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, sorry, corrected.


----------

